# Who is for/against green living?



## andy753 (Dec 5, 2013)

Is it age? It seems a good majority of older people don't believe in clean energy.
Is it polital party? Dems seem for it, republican against it.
Is it education? Smart people like it, low/uneducated seem to be against it.

I, for one, am for it. I know right now it has issues, but can you unlock your stubborn mind for a minute and think how advanced it will be in 20 years from now? 50? 100? You have to walk before you can run. If we keep saying drill, drill, drill, it WILL run out. Don't be ignorant. I doubt it will run out in my lifetime, but I have kids, and they will have kids, and they will have kids. Think about that, you old, stupid, republican fool.

I've had employees walk 30 feet past the recycle bin to throw their stuff in the garbage, yes, work harder and go out of their way in order to NOT RECYCLE. I didn't think this was possible, but it happens every day. Some people are amazing.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 6, 2013)

Hydro = green
Nuclear = green
Solar = green
Wind = green

Bio-mass burning = not green
oil = not green
coal = really not green. Brown as shit!
natural gas = not green


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't know the answer, but speaking for me...doing anything I MYSELF can do to help mother earth, I will do.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 6, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I don't know the answer, but speaking for me...doing anything I MYSELF can do to help mother earth, I will do.



Go solar


----------



## SayMyName (Dec 6, 2013)

I am for it. There is no reason why we shouldn't work to progress our civilization by developing more efficient means to secure our needs for energy. Even if it is by a simpler contribution such as taking the bus or subway and giving up the car, that can only help make us healthier, while at the same time making our environment a more pleasant place to live.


----------



## Politico (Dec 6, 2013)

I go for whatever is cheapest. I don't give a shit what happens 100 years from now.



Matthew said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know the answer, but speaking for me...doing anything I MYSELF can do to help mother earth, I will do.
> ...



You first.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 6, 2013)

Politico said:


> I go for whatever is cheapest. I don't give a shit what happens 100 years from now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ladies and gents this is the conservative mindset.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 6, 2013)

andy753 said:


> Is it age? It seems a good majority of older people don't believe in clean energy.
> Is it polital party? Dems seem for it, republican against it.
> Is it education? Smart people like it, low/uneducated seem to be against it.
> 
> ...



There's a diff between green stuff that works and green stuff that is mostly fantasy and Unicorns.

It's not age --- since wind power is as old as civilization and solar is now an ancient technology as well.  

It's not intelligience --- since I've observed the stupidity of not realizing that solar is only available 6 hours a day for grid generation and wind on the grid is horribly unreliable. And that stupidity belongs mostly to the eco-left.. 

As an older deep environmentalist -- I resent the circus that has come to town over Global Warming. It has sucked the living daylights out of the enviro movement. And set back efforts to actually control our waste streams and conserve nature. 

And then you have the zealot slickmeisters like Matthew that list HYDRO and GEOTHERMAL as clean green "alternatives".. The idea of sinking more "Little Yosemites" (Hetch Hetchy) underwater to provide power for the grid is NOT GREEN. (ask the Sierra Club). And it does NOTHING for Global Warming as NEW hydro facilities have HIGH OUTPUTS of CO2 --- not to mention destroying a large sector of wilderness, CO2 sinking, and habitat.. 

Between the mistakes of large hydro, ethanol production, MTBE gas additives, wind turbine bird kill and the like, the eco-left has MASSIVELY flubbed many times.. 

As for your observation about employees marching past the recycling containers --- I go back to Cali a lot.. And when I'm in the airports there -- you'll see a row of 4 or 5 different containers now for recycling.. I watch and giggle as folks ATTEMPT to sort all their donut crap into those bins.. I've seen dirty diapers and footballs literally tossed ON TOP OF THE ROW OF CONTAINERS --- because folks are so damned confused by the process. 

Which is all for show anyway --- as in most recycling operations, the metals, aluminum, paper and glass are all sorted at the facilities anyway.. And WHO'S the idiot here? You pay a 5 or 15 cent deposit at the STORE for those containers and then you DONATE that valuable material BACK to a trash service that CHARGES YOU for picking it up? How stupid is that? 

Where does that deposit go? -- It disappears into the Cali Gen. Fund to buy cell phones for gang bangers and drug dealers.. It's NOT being managed for the benefit of the enviro or even to ENCOURAGE proper cooperation.. And TOO MUCH is being DICTATED instead of winning public cooperation.. Like the lightbulb mandates and the toilets that don't flush.. 

You've screwed up BADLY ---- and you desparately want to find scapegoats. You have no deep list of ALTERNATIVES. And very FEW of you are actually INFORMED ENOUGH to be of help to the environment.. 

Does that help????


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 6, 2013)

Where's my manners? 

*WELCOME TO USMB ANDY753*.. Looking forward to your participation in these forums..


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 6, 2013)

andy753 said:


> Is it age? It seems a good majority of older people don't believe in clean energy.
> Is it polital party? Dems seem for it, republican against it.
> Is it education? Smart people like it, low/uneducated seem to be against it.
> 
> ...






and I'm stunned to learn you're a liberal, stunned I say stunned.

Aren't you the morons that kept nuclear from spreading and being cheaper?

yes, yes you morons are.

and now we have learned that your stance against nuclear wasn't fact based but feared based.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 6, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > I go for whatever is cheapest. I don't give a shit what happens 100 years from now.
> ...



So you are not going to take your own advice and stick with what works.


----------



## Spiderman (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm all for it as long as the government stays out of it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 6, 2013)

Let's all argue and say that the rest of the world has technology (like batteries, for crying out loud) while the US is too stupid to do anything but whine in favor of new-Q-ler.

At least one of you is honest enough to admit you don't give a damn about your own families as long as you can bitch about what others have the balls to actually DO.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 6, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Let's all argue and say that the rest of the world has technology (like batteries, for crying out loud) while the US is too stupid to do anything but whine in favor of new-Q-ler.
> 
> At least one of you is honest enough to admit you don't give a damn about your own families as long as you can bitch about what others have the balls to actually DO.



You GOT BATTERIES??   Wooooow..... 
And that is good for the environment how??  Solves all our problems how?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 6, 2013)

Spiderman said:


> I'm all for it as long as the government stays out of it.



Like it "stays out of" nuclear and coal?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 6, 2013)

andy753 said:


> Is it age? It seems a good majority of older people don't believe in clean energy.
> Is it polital party? Dems seem for it, republican against it.
> Is it education? Smart people like it, low/uneducated seem to be against it.
> 
> ...



The political party angle is a myth methinks.  I see lots of people most of us would deem to be "conservative" who are also very knowledgeable about energy efficiency and newer technologies.  And using them.  At least until the climate change issue is broached.

I can understand neutral or not knowing enough but I cannot fathom being against the idea.  Yet I see those who will go out of their way to deliberately sabotage recycle contents, exactly as the OP describes.  Makes no sense.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 6, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm all for it as long as the government stays out of it.
> ...



If that means PERSECUTION and HARASSMENT  of nuclear and coal --- yeah, they should stop...


----------



## Pogo (Dec 6, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Spiderman said:
> ...



Actually it means "subsidizing".  Thanks for playin'.  See you next Opposite Day.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 6, 2013)

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Nuclear is subsidized BECAUSE the govt adds so much to its costs.. I'm not aware of MASSIVE subsidies for operating a coal plant.. Unless they are burning trees and calling it green.

You should suit up if ya wanna play... At least use a cup...


----------



## Politico (Dec 6, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > I go for whatever is cheapest. I don't give a shit what happens 100 years from now.
> ...



And this is what posers do. Deflect and insult.

If you're making a rep request just say so.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 6, 2013)

Politico said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



Is he wrong?  Isn't conservatism in its broadest sense, about conserving status quo?


----------



## Politico (Dec 6, 2013)

Why are you asking me? That wasn't what he was wrong about.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 6, 2013)

Politico said:


> Why are you asking me? That wasn't what he was wrong about.



Obviously because you took issue with it.
Are you abandoning that now?  It's so hard to tell.  One minute it's "I'll neg you with my awesome three hundred points", next minute it's "who, me?" ...


----------



## andy753 (Dec 6, 2013)

and I'm stunned to learn you're a liberal, stunned I say stunned.

Aren't you the morons that kept nuclear from spreading and being cheaper?

yes, yes you morons are.

and now we have learned that your stance against nuclear wasn't fact based but feared based.







Whoa, little buddy, calm down.

 The first paragraph was just an observation I've noticed, at least in the circles of people I talk to in my line of work, leasure, and day to day conversation. Again, not a lie, just my own personal observation.

 Liberal? Call me what you want, but I consider myself an individual who has NO party affiliation. I like to decide on idividual issues by myself, I don't follow the party BS. Ever heard the term "same shit, different piles"?

 And why do you think I'm against nuclear? I'm for it.


----------



## andy753 (Dec 6, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Where's my manners?
> 
> *WELCOME TO USMB ANDY753*.. Looking forward to your participation in these forums..



Your post seems to have some intelligence behind it, even though I don't agree with you 100%. I wish more people could post in a manner like this, a little more thought and less emotion. 

And thank for the welcome, I am somewhat new here. Been lurking for a couple of years, and posting on and off for a while. For every 10 idiotic posts I read here, there is one good one. But then again, that's what makes it entertaining. Thanks, and your post had some good points.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 7, 2013)

andy753 said:


> > wow, what a lying asshole
> >
> > and I'm stunned to learn you're a liberal, stunned I say stunned.
> >
> ...



I'm afraid you've just been visited by the spirit of USMB Gadfly.  Attacking in the intro forum, no less, which defines coward.  I'd put him on Ignore since he obviously has no interest in rational debate.

Good luck out there.  It can be done once you filter out the trolls.

PS don't play with the quote marks.  It makes for chaos in the resulting posts.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 7, 2013)

Define Green Living.

Much of the so-called Green Living alternatives actually have very poor energy equations, and in reality are just collectivist propaganda.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 7, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Define Green Living.
> 
> Much of the so-called Green Living alternatives actually have very poor energy equations, and in reality are just collectivist propaganda.



Yup, there's a lot of blanket generalization rampant here too.  It's a staple.  We're trying to get it to the dump instead of the recycle bin.


----------



## initforme (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm for nuclear as long as nobody lives within 30 miles of the unsightly plant.  Same goes for all power plants.  We are all dependent upon them. Just as long as I don't live close to one.   I would fear for my family's health.


----------



## Geaux4it (Dec 7, 2013)

andy753 said:


> Is it age? It seems a good majority of older people don't believe in clean energy.
> Is it polital party? Dems seem for it, republican against it.
> Is it education? Smart people like it, low/uneducated seem to be against it.
> 
> ...



Interesting... So using kids to justify support of green initiatives is OK, but using same kids when saying they will have to pay for all the debt burden for ACA to QE is not. It's jsut shrugged off.

Check

-Geaux


----------



## Politico (Dec 7, 2013)

That's how they roll.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 7, 2013)

Rejecting the green is a point of pride.  It is part of the small rebellions that I try to do every day.  I got  keurig coffee maker just to throw away the plastic cup.  I never recycle anything.   My car is the biggest SUV that I could afford.  Of course I vote against every green initiative offered.


----------



## elektra (Dec 7, 2013)

andy753 said:


> Is it age? It seems a good majority of older people don't believe in clean energy.
> Is it polital party? Dems seem for it, republican against it.
> Is it education? Smart people like it, low/uneducated seem to be against it.
> 
> ...



First and foremost, Solar, Wind, and Geothermal do not produce the amount of electricity we need.

Second they are extremely expensive for the little they produce.

Third, Green Energy is a huge heavy industry dependent technology which takes a tremendous amount of natural resources. building the worlds largest solar plants is not producing the most energy, its simply using more fossil fuel faster, depleting what its suppose to save.

The amount of money Green Energy costs is money spent on Oil, Coal, and Natural gas. 

Not one person who supports Green Energy ever looks into what it takes to build it.


----------



## Geaux4it (Dec 7, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Rejecting the green is a point of pride.  It is part of the small rebellions that I try to do every day.  I got  keurig coffee maker just to throw away the plastic cup.  I never recycle anything.   My car is the biggest SUV that I could afford.  Of course I vote against every green initiative offered.



You too?

-Geaux


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 7, 2013)

Well now --- I'm not understanding the totally dismissive attitudes of some my "conservative" buds either. It's frustrating to wake up to heat pumps that don't work when it's cold out -- toilets that dont flush and lightbulbs that are overdesigned and take minutes to reach operating specs. And that crap generates backlash. So I understand the spiteful "resistance" angle. 

But as far as the OP goes, recycling and reuse goes back to the frontier days. And most older folks in my life were ALREADY green before it had a political meaning. Making quilts, dresses out of flour sacks, keeping the old car running and having a storage bin full of reusable discards. 

I would revolt at the MANDATES of a place like San Fran. But left to my own judgement and choices -- I'll play along quite nicely..


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 7, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know the answer, but speaking for me...doing anything I MYSELF can do to help mother earth, I will do.
> ...



I'm bet you throw those plastic bottle plastic holders in the trash without cutting the straps before hand?




I make sure if I have any they are cut before I place them in the recycle can.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 7, 2013)

I think the Liberals could do a lot for the planet by not posting their "ideas" about Green Energy and Global Warming. Think of all the "fossil fuels" they burn posting these "ideas", it's killing the polar ice caps!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 7, 2013)

Osama bin Laden had a small carbon footprint, lived in a cave and send his messages by pigeon


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 7, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Unless you live within a 100 miles of an ocean --- the chances of those plastic rings killing a sea turtle or choking a baby seal are pretty close to zero.. 

But --- we appreciate your dedication to the cause..


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 7, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



When my trash leaves the house I don't know where it goes. However even in landfills they pose some semblance of harm to land animals. But as I said I doubt he cuts them.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 7, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Ironically the vast majority of the residents of two of the three states in your handle, *do* live within that 100 miles.  In fact almost 40% of us live in a county directly bordering on water, so your 'unless' clause actually refers to "most people". 

Nice try.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 7, 2013)

Green living is fantastic!

It's curative for "greenies" who are required to live it.

So good it should be mandatory.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 7, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> Green living is fantastic!
> 
> It's curative for "greenies" who are required to live it.
> 
> So good it should be mandatory.



OK Henry -- we're not just talking about the "shower with a friend" part of it. 
Or the hip hemp clothing you wear in your avatar.. 
Or impressing the ladies at the supermarket with you sensitive WWF shopping bags.. 

We're talking about the HARD stuff...


----------



## Politico (Dec 8, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



He can't even commit to a thread for more than a day. So yeah I doubt he does. Not that he should be buying them in the first place.


----------



## Geaux4it (Dec 8, 2013)

The green brigade crack me the cluck up. The guy in the office next to me is a King Liberal of a nerd. Poster boy in fact. Nice guy but strange nonetheless. 

On his mid 90's beater he has a bumper sticker that says, 'What have you done to reduce your carbon footprint today?' 

When his car is not there, the oil stain that is left is about 2' in diameter. The beater is leaking ~1/4 quart if oil a day.

What a moron

-Geaux


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 8, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> The green brigade crack me the cluck up. They guy in the office next to me is a King Liberal of a nerd. Poster boy in fact. Nice guy but strange nonetheless.
> 
> On his mid 90's beater he has a bumper sticker that says, 'What have you done to reduce your carbon footprint today?'
> 
> ...



Do as I say not as I do.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 8, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> The green brigade crack me the cluck up. The guy in the office next to me is a King Liberal of a nerd. Poster boy in fact. Nice guy but strange nonetheless.
> 
> On his mid 90's beater he has a bumper sticker that says, 'What have you done to reduce your carbon footprint today?'
> 
> ...



I'm sure that's as reliable a story as your average Putin quote.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2013)

andy753 said:


> Is it age? It seems a good majority of older people don't believe in clean energy.
> Is it polital party? Dems seem for it, republican against it.
> Is it education? Smart people like it, low/uneducated seem to be against it.
> 
> ...



So you employ old, uneducated, Republicans and then claim you are smart because you are a Democrat. 

I'm for green energy, but why would anyone want to work for a educated, pompous ass dumbshit like you?


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know the answer, but speaking for me...doing anything I MYSELF can do to help mother earth, I will do.
> ...



Solar is very expensive, how do we bring the cost down to make it affordable and practical for everyone. It seems very limited at this point.


----------



## elektra (Dec 11, 2013)

there is no such thing as green, all proposed requires us to use oil faster, these new solar farms are so huge, you can see them from space, how much natural resources does it take to make something seen from space?


----------



## Politico (Dec 11, 2013)

Solar is for getting off the grid and taking care of your own.


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 11, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> andy753 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it age? It seems a good majority of older people don't believe in clean energy.
> ...



My solar panels heat my water for at least 6 months of the year. I am presently putting in a water collection system to help with paying the water bills which are going into effect here in Ireland next year.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 11, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > andy753 said:
> ...



If your system is solar THERMAL -- that's a splendid idea.. It divorces the issues of being grid attached from heating water. Solar PV --- means going into the energy biz and competing with the big boys. Not something the average homeowner should undertake. Especially in your area where subsidies and feed-in tariffs can shift in an eyeblink..


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 11, 2013)

Only real solar heating advocate I knew drank himself to death.

He designed a system that used glycol-filled beer cans painted flat black and enclosed in a glass-fronted box that circulated air through it into his cabin.  

Problem was he never seemed to have enough beer cans but he was well on his way to solving that part of the equation when the end came.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 11, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> Only real solar heating advocate I knew drank himself to death.
> 
> He designed a system that used glycol-filled beer cans painted flat black and enclosed in a glass-fronted box that circulated air through it into his cabin.
> 
> Problem was he never seemed to have enough beer cans but he was well on his way to solving that part of the equation when the end came.



That Henry was EXCELLENT engineering but piss poor execution and logistics..


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 11, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> That Henry was EXCELLENT engineering but piss poor execution and logistics..



Actually the first attempt was just as you described.  The cabin was in an area of cold climate.  He recognized early that he couldn't feel the emptied beer cans with water (or even leave them full of beer) as they would freeze.  Instead he filled them with urine (his own and that of friends who volunteered to help out) in the hope that, after emptying the cans, there would be sufficient alcohol in the piss to act as an anti-freeze.  Not fully understanding metabolism it was a noble, though ineffective thought.  At one point, after a blood-alcohol test to which he was subjected, he thought about filling the empties with blood.  Fortunately he was easily dissuaded.  We think.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 11, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Why not?  You don't "compete"; you use what you need and sell any excess back to the power company.  I've got several friends that do that including my next-door neighbor.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 11, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > That Henry was EXCELLENT engineering but piss poor execution and logistics..
> ...



That story just gets better and better.. That is my laugh of the week... 
Could be a short story for you in all that...


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm green within reason.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 11, 2013)

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Of course you compete.. You are in the energy biz.. Most folks aren't even HOME when their generator plant is producing. Not as much as you WILL BE COMPETING in the future when the Big Boys have the OPTION of taking your power.. Right now -- they are REQUIRED to.. If everybody did it -- they couldn't take it all. And the "must carry" rules will change. Probably go under real contracts for the purchase of your electrical plant.

You decided to finance a large generation scheme, eat the additional roof maintenance and wait at least 10 years to make a profit (with current absurdly high subsidies and without consideration of finance and maintenance costs).. 

You are buying back power evenings, mornings, and nights at MAYBE reduced rates. But selling at peak rates. You are --- in the energy generation biz. Especially if you're not home to USE the generation at midday peaks..


----------



## Pogo (Dec 11, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Do you not understand what the word "compete" means?

If I stuck solar panels on my roof, enough to generate way more than I needed, and then went to my neighbors and told 'em "ditch the power company and I'll hook ya up", THAT would be competing.  As it is, a solar home feeding power back to the grid is just one more of that company's sources.  No different from their getting X amount from this coal plant, Y amount from a neighboring region's power, Z amount from a dam, etc.  You're a *supplier *for that company in that moment -- not a competitor.  Sheeeeeesh.

I can even see it on my electric bill, the part the company buys that's "green".  That's part of it.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 11, 2013)

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You've ALREADY gone "to your neighbors and told them to "ditch the power company".. 
Who do you think is USING that excess power that the electric company buys? You --- have customers. 

Unfortunately, you have NO control over your CHOICE of middlemen. If you THINK you understand your billing --- then tell me the Diff. between these three rates...  

1) The rate at which your generation is sold to the grid operator.

2) The differential between what they are paying YOU for each KWhr and what they are turning around and COLLECTING from their customers PLUS the subsidies they collect from GOVT for solar generation credits.

3) The rate that you pay 18 hours each day when your panels are not generating any appreciable juice.

Few grid-tied owners actually understand the nuances of the biz they are in.. They just look at their bills and wait for the break-even. But right now --- your deal is fixed. And you are PARTNERED with your monopolistic grid operator who is sucking LARGE profits from your biz.. 

But no worries.. Keep thinking you're powering your home TOTALLY with solar energy.. 

<<Every state has a different deal.. So maybe you just get flat credits for KWhrs, or maybe the power operator deals you a better deal.. Hard to tell without reading the local utility guidelines.. But be assured, OTHERS are profiting from your biz>>


----------



## Pogo (Dec 11, 2013)

I see we're backing away from the absurd competitor/supplier conflation.

Just say it.  Man up.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 11, 2013)

Never back down. Dont have to... 



> With Rooftop Solar on Rise, U.S. Utilities Are Striking Back by Marc Gunther: Yale Environment 360
> 
> The regulated utilities say they welcome the growth of rooftop solar, as long as businesses and homeowners who install rooftop panels pay their fair share of the costs of maintaining the electricity grid, which they rely on when the sun isn&#8217;t shining. The utilities say solar customers currently benefit from subsidies and regulations, particularly the policy of &#8220;net metering,&#8221; which requires utilities to buy back excess electricity from rooftop solar systems, at retail prices in some locales.
> 
> ...



Apparently --- you went into a biz you dont really fully understand. Why are states and utilities considering charging your biz extra fees for grid use --- if you're not in the energy biz. AND WHY do the utilities companies consider you competition when you don't actually know you're in the biz? 

THEY still have to worry about maintaining the GRID and figuring out to purchase and finance and deliver the energy that gets your sorry ass  thru the OTHER 18 hours a day... To them -- you're a pain in their ass and as the article says --- you are COMPETITION.. 

We done Pogo? Got anything more consequential to argue than my considered use of the word competition?


----------



## andy753 (Dec 26, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> andy753 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it age? It seems a good majority of older people don't believe in clean energy.
> ...



Read the post, I didn't state age, education, or political stance of my employees. Nice of you to assume. And just so you know, you are wrong. I'm guessing most days of you life are like this post.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 26, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Never back down. Dont have to...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just saw this post for the first time.  Good to know you have utterly failed to grasp the meaning of what we've been talking about.

At least you're consistent in your ignorance.  Pfft.


----------



## keyboardwarrior (Jan 11, 2014)

i am for it ...


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm a little on the fence about "green living".  I might reconsider when if I(OK, ever) see today's greenies practicing what they preach.  Every golden drop of it.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 14, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> I'm a little on the fence about "green living".  I might reconsider when if I(OK, ever) see today's greenies practicing what they preach.  Every golden drop of it.



As if we have a choice.  That's the problem.  You want us to spend time recycling when we see the rest of you ruining the planet?  Do you think we are stupid?  We are just warning you righties that you/we are ruining the planet at the rate that we are going.  We don't exclude ourselves from the problem.  And it didn't matter 100 years ago when we were the only country where everyone had a car but now mexico, china, europe, india, africa they all have corporate smoke stacks and cars and collectively we are killing the planet.  The only reason the right denies it is because going green will cost them money.  Did you see the same global warming deniers are now backing research on how they can manipulate the ozone and possibly repair gw?  That would be much better for them.  Continue burning fossel fuels until we run out and just kick the can down the road.  

I don't care anymore.  I figure the planet will be fine.  Its humans that won't be here in 200 years.  But so what?  Hopefully a few million survive and the planet will repair itself.  The worst thing for this planet is humans.  As we multiply, the problem gets worse.  I love George Carlin's take on it.  He says the planet put us here to produce plastic for it.  That is our purpose.  We'll be gone but the plastic will be left.  Maybe God/Nature wanted it that way.  We've only been here for a blink of an eye.


----------

